# men..why do you like love having sex with your wives..



## notadoormat (Jun 1, 2013)

Basically...is there one thing that stands out the most of why you
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

The intense animalistic orgasms she has and the fact that she loves it when I really "take" her.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

It pleases her to no end. She is a high drive woman who loves it.

There are few if any feelings better than the satisfaction that night and the next day of bonding with the one you love and knowing she's feeling the same.


----------



## usmarriedguy (Dec 9, 2013)

I need some connection and bond to my wife and it feels much better than self service. As much as I have nothing against porn it just can't replace a real woman. (even one that is luke warm about sex)


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wives? I have only one. LOL Or is this about polygamy?

As for why, it's intensely satisfying for us both, very pleasurable, and keeps us emotionally bonded. I guess what stands out is just how much she's into me, how much she desires me.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

I love that my wife is very submissive by nature in the bedroom. She loves for me to take charge and take her. I also love the fact that we've come to a place in our marriage where neither one of us plays games, if either one of us wants sex, we either just start it, or state it. The other will always just say, "okay, let's do it!" I love that she shares her sexual fantasies with me and indulges me in my own. I love her orgasms, I love the way she tastes, I love the way she swallows!


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

I like to pretend she loves me like she used to.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Coldie (Jan 2, 2014)

The bonding, the acceptance, the love, the feeling of melting into each other, the moans, the talk, the aggression, the submission, the creation, the swapping of fluids, the knowing she carries me around with her for the rest of the day and thinks about me when I drip down her legs.

And that's just for starters.


----------



## Thound (Jan 20, 2013)

Coldie said:


> The bonding, the acceptance, the love, the feeling of melting into each other, the moans, the talk, the aggression, the submission, the creation, the swapping of fluids, the knowing she carries me around with her for the rest of the day and thinks about me when I drip down her legs.
> 
> And that's just for starters.


Yea the dripping fluids are a complete turn off for my wife


----------



## Lordhavok (Mar 14, 2012)

Because she's the only one I'm allowed to have sex with.


----------



## 312cpl (Jan 27, 2014)

My second wife opened my world, allowed me to discuss openly all of my fantasy's and hers (between ourselves). It is an amazing journey of discovery we've been on. To be completely open and honest to each other about what really turns you on is so enlightening. Almost every time we have sex, we seem to say something that triggers another kinky thought. My wife told me it s only kinky the first time.


----------



## sparkyjim (Sep 22, 2012)

312cpl said:


> My wife told me it s only kinky the first time.


I seem to have a revolving kinky wheel...we do something and it is kinky, then a while later we might come back to that and although it is not new it has regained it's kinkiness...

What I like about my wife is that she likes to do all of the things that I like to do, and that is a lot of things....

I have not played the anal card, and I think I just might keep it that way. The sex is so good I don't think I need to do something which I have come to see as too risky for her from a health point of view.


----------



## johnAdams (May 22, 2013)

My wife and I are very compatible. We are both HD. Sex is very comfortable and natural with her. Tonight, valentine's Day night, I got home from a business trip. She had a romantic dinner waiting with nice wine. When I got home she had on a sexy outfit that fits what I like.....hmmmmm.... After dinner I took her by the hand out to our garage we got in the back seat of our car and made out and then had wonderful sex. Then we moved it to the bedroom where she had a big O followed by my big O and then to the Hot Tub for more wine and connecting. This type of scenario is not unusual, every night is a new adventure. She has perfected the BJ...Whoa. I could go on for pages on what she has done for me. But, this is not the Penthouse forum....lol.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

Sure it is JohnAdams... wow us!


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

Simple
She Loooooves sex
I Loooove sex
It's a win/win

And it helps she's an awesome woman, bright energetic personality, she is truly electrifying and that translates to the bedroom.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

It is the ultimate connection. Nothing comes close to exceeding the euphoria of it.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

It feels good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OptimusPrime (Feb 11, 2014)

Because it's the 4 nights out of the year that make the other 347 days worth it??? :thumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

jorgegene said:


> *It pleases her to no end. She is a high drive woman who loves it.
> 
> There are few if any feelings better than the satisfaction that night and the next day of bonding with the one you love and knowing she's feeling the same*.


My husband would 2nd this post - very much.... it's the highlight of our day... what we both look forward to...honestly I think we're both addicted to orgasms ...even if we're not feeling it at the start... we like to work it up....and get there....also the "after glow" laying in each others arms.



> *Coldie said*: *The bonding, the acceptance, the love, the feeling of melting into each other, the moans, the talk, the aggression, the submission, the creation, the swapping of fluids, the knowing she carries me around with her for the rest of the day and thinks about me when I drip down her legs.
> 
> And that's just for starters*.


 gotta love the expression in this post.... I think you picked a very poor username for yourself...COLDie just doesn't fit your personality/ posts at all...you come off more like a "Passionate Adonis" of sorts... I very much relate to your posts....


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

sandc said:


> Sure it is JohnAdams... wow us!


You are a shameless pervert......... I love it! LOL!!


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

Because it would me our BIGGEST issue was resolved if it happened regularly.

When it happens my brain is free to work out other issues and its about the intimate time that she is willing to spend with me... the connection to her plain and simple.

Without the connection is gone and I become more cynical. Out of my normal self.
I'm normally was cup half full until this all happened.


----------



## Tall Average Guy (Jul 26, 2011)

As much as I love and need the connection, it is the trust she shows in me in letting herself go with me. Going all out for herself and me and trusting me with that side of her.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

Tall Average Guy said:


> As much as I love and need the connection, it is the trust she shows in me in letting herself go with me. Going all out for herself and me and trusting me with that side of her.


My husband says that, too, TAG. He loves that I can be vulnerable and let him into my deepest emotions.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

sparkyjim said:


> I have not played the anal card, and I think I just might keep it that way. The sex is so good I don't think I need to do something which I have come to see as too risky for her from a health point of view.


That is what my husband says, too.


----------



## TopsyTurvy5 (Nov 16, 2013)

The emotional connection I get with her when we make love. That connection is unmatched in any relationship I have ever had. I can't get that connection in any other way besides intercourse.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Thound said:


> I like to pretend she loves me like she used to.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's sad, Thound. I hope things get better.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Because it's fricking awesome!


----------



## ConservativeBamaFan (Feb 19, 2014)

I love the way we fit. We have been together for 20 yrs. it still feels like the first time. I really miss her.


----------



## skype (Sep 25, 2013)

If I may answer for my husband, it is the ultimate expression of his masculinity. It is an element of his confidence as a man. When I desire him, he opens up emotionally to me. Small resentments become easier to overlook. We connect on the most powerful level possible, and we truly feel that the two have become "one."


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You guys are gorgeous


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

Since my love languages are physical touch and quality time, I love the touching, the closeness, the private time that I get to share with her and no one else. The longer we take the better. I get so turned on giving her pleasure, hearing her moans of delight as I do for her what no other man is privileged to do. We are each other's one and only sex partner and even after 42 years I desire her as much as I did when we were 15 and 16 years old. When we are through, both sexually satisfied, both basking in the afterglow, I am looking forward to the next time we get to share the closeness again.


----------



## soulseer (Jul 26, 2013)

coz she is the best I had on every level.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

soulseer said:


> coz she is the best I had on every level.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


oh I like that Reminds me of something my husband would say


----------



## Cloaked (Sep 15, 2013)

Reading the comments is depressing to me. I feel like I'm missing out in life.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Cloaked said:


> Reading the comments is depressing to me. I feel like I'm missing out in life.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


(((((hugs)))))  I've known that feeling,it sucks.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

OptimusPrime said:


> Because it's the 4 nights out of the year that make the other 347 days worth it??? :thumbup:


:rofl:

Reminds me of this joke

A man walks into a his bedroom and his sees his wife packing a suitcase for Las Vegas. She says that she can get paid $400 a night for what she does for him for free. He starts packing a bag too. She asks why, and he says 'I want to see how you will live on $800 a year'.


----------



## Rottdad42 (Nov 26, 2012)

Here is what does it for me. The way she looks, down to her feet. Not a fetish, but I like it. The reverse of that is true. I like the sound of her voice, the smell of her hair and body. The way she moves and walks. The curve of her lower back into her well toned, fully developed cheeks. Even after the birth of our daughter (lucky guy). Her toned legs that have the ability to mount a horse and ride for a while. When she put on her bathing suit and wore red heels, for Valentines Day (my little fantasy, which she heard me say and put onto practical application) Her beautiful calves, toned as well. Her moans, her screams of pleasure. The way she grabs me and holds on because she likes what I'm doing. I know by the way she looks at me, along with slow, wet loving kisses. Her hugs with I love you at the end. The innocent, coy looks in public and whispering in my ear "we need to get home". With the follow through when we get there. She knows the struggles I have been through relationship wise and makes every attempt to show me I am her fantasy and reality in the same breathe. I would be a moron not to keep this flame going. The fact she is a lady in public and an absolute joy in bed. We have a beautiful thing, which makes everything else just work, without effort. I'm sorry did I answer the question


----------



## Jakobi Greenleaf (Sep 19, 2012)

It means she loves me. It's far more complex than that, but that is the essence.


----------

